# World Cup Fantasy League 2010



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

for those who are interested ive started a fantasy league exclusive to rlt.

so join pick a team and join the league http://worldfantasyfootball.skysports.com/Index.aspx

here is the pin you will need to join the league 56379

no prizes its just for fun.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll join in tonight Jas.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Taken the plunge Jas, may the best team win.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

good lads ,no money involved just a bit of fun .cut off point is friday sometime so get your teams in now to avoid dissapointment.

must admit i struggled on the strikers too much choice.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

Me too.

Thing that surprised me was that there was no limit on picking all the best players?(though every time i join a fantasy league i am convinced i can't fail :good: )


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Was going to have a dabble for a bit of fun but can't see how to get in :dontgetit:

It's asking me either to register or for an email addy and password. I can't find the bit for the pin number.

What am I missing :lol: :lol:


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

You need to register your details first then join the league with the pin number after that.(you can pick you team before or after registration)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

biggles said:


> You need to register your details first then join the league with the pin number after that.(you can pick you team before or after registration)


Okey Dokey

I'll have a look later

Thanks

B.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in Parbolica, randomly generated team. Can't lose!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok I'm in, now how does it work, never tried one of these fantasy things before


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Come on the Marauders


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just over an hour to go before the cut off for this so get in quick .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Made a few transfers so I thought I would bring it back to the top. Amazingly I'm not last !!!

:lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd completely forgotten about this. Much like every fantasy football I've ever entered.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i thought you had i got money riding on it in my other leagues so im sticking with it.not doing too badly.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

A timely reminder, had forgotten all about this. Can't believe I'm third (in the RLT league not overall).

I have a lovely, well nice, Chelsea FC leather credit card holder which I'd be pleased to put up as a prize for the winner. It's unused and most definitely kosher as I received it in a goodie bag a few years ago when I watched a game in Sky's box at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nah it was just a bit of fun no prizes involved on here.in my other league though it was a bit more serious.

cheers for the offer but lets leave it as a bit of fun.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Lets see the table


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

g, a, score

1 jason l- rio's knee fc 9 8 200

2 S Rhodes- Biggles White Stars 4 9 135

3 Nick Dackombe- Real Stansted 4 5 115

4 Gary Lyon -bestworldcup11 1 4 111

5 Lewis Benson- Team RLT 1 4 104

6 James Bond- BondandBigM 2 4 100

7 Jamie Ward- Parabolica 3 2 99

8 Andrew D- Mutley's Marauders 2 4 98

9 Marthinus Du Toit- mix 3 4 72

10 Stuart Davies- StuDs DreamTeam 2 4 67

sorry cut and paste a bit of a disaster but you get the idea.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> g, a, score
> 
> 1 jason l- rio's knee fc 9 8 200
> 
> ...


Dead last - brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just as an asides, I'm surprised some of you guy's put proper names in it, won't you be tortured buy SKY trying to flog you all sorts of rubbish ???? when it asked for a contact phone number I put in the number of my local Kebab shop.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Just as an asides, I'm surprised some of you guy's put proper names in it, won't you be tortured buy SKY trying to flog you all sorts of rubbish ???? when it asked for a contact phone number I put in the number of my local Kebab shop.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Let's hope you don't win then Mr Bond, otherwise there will be some pleasantly surprised Turks!

Just a quick bump for the final furlong, my money's on Jas.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

NickD said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Just as an asides, I'm surprised some of you guy's put proper names in it, won't you be tortured buy SKY trying to flog you all sorts of rubbish ???? when it asked for a contact phone number I put in the number of my local Kebab shop.
> ...


Never won anything in my life so I doubt if the lads in the kebab shop will be getting anything other than an Indian from the Punjab call centre trying to flog them tv packages and cheap house insurance :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Just checked the Sky site and Jas has won at a canter - 'Well done Jas'.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks. 3 leagues i entered won 2 came forth in the one that mattered though.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks about the right position for a randomly generated team


----------

